# Whats up with Mi3 Hype ?



## AbhMkh (Jul 18, 2014)

It seems to be all over the place and its annoying !

What people and our beloved tech websites don't seem to realize is that Xaomi is temporarily operating on a "NO PROFIT" model because they want to gain a strong foothold here in India.

Once they do that, it wont be long before their prices soar to other mainstream brands flagship level's. !

So while the Mi3 is cheap, don't expect their future flagships to be cheap !.

They will be priced at par with Lenovo flagships if not the Samsung/LG/Sony one's.

Cheers!

AbhMkh


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 18, 2014)

Besides no one really knows what their after sales service is going to be like,so I must say there's an element of risk in buying their products.


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=261170]AbhMkh[/MENTION] I said that already :/ people bashing other manufactures for xaiomi is useless


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2014)

they deserve the hype !! can't say about future but By bringing Mi3 they have shaken the market which will force other OEMs to considerably lower their prices and come up with decent competetive phones and not junk like galaxy Ace nxt , Galaxy Core 2 like crap  !! 

Providing SD800 for half the price is really commendable  !!

even importing a sd800 phone won't cost you this less which already doesn't have repair/spare parts facility, forget about warranty

of course this phone is not much suited for a general user, a normal user would be better off buying a better brand


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Besides no one really knows what their after sales service is going to be like,so I must say there's an element of risk in buying their products.



Amen, No one seems to be understanding this.. ppl here are just going crazy by just seeing the specs like some  non-forum n00b (no offence)..
Yes, the device is just too good to be true at this price, but FFS consider other factors as well


----------



## sushovan (Jul 18, 2014)

whats up with the all the after sales service hoopla huh? those who are bashing xiaomi now for "non-existent" ASS also cried the same when Motorola launched Moto G. The rest is history. This one will be a grand success too , regardless of how samsung or other fanboys "bark"  These so called criticizers vanish when brands like MMX,Xolo,Karbonn etc make the poor customers go through hellish experiences to repair their handsets or when so called Biggies like Shamesung or HTC harass customers with their supposedly great ASS services like "We will change your handset's motherboard even if your handset is alright and charge you 7000 bucks" or " we have to outsource your HTC one's faulty camera unit so submit your handset to us for next 6 months ", but they keep crying about sales network, ass etc when a game changer storms into market. pff  LG and Nokia are the only ones who offer TRUE after sales services in India.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

^^
+1!!!


----------



## sksundram (Jul 18, 2014)

great reply by sushovan


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

IMHO Mi3 deserves this hype, and if this results in the phone being OOS due to the demand most of the time, then it would be a tight slap on the face of samdung and indian rebranders


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2014)

Xiaomi will heat up the budget market, but be sure it won't touch the high end market, people who are spending 25k+ on a phone will not go gaga for Xiaomi just because they are giving the same specs for a lot less, if this model was true then apple would have closed shop long ago. Also the flipkart model cuts sales by a huge margin, plus no ads on tv. 

What surprises me is that the BOM for a mobile like this will be around $200, so that's 12k, with taxes and such, I wonder how long they can keep this up.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> IMHO Mi3 deserves this hype, and if this results in the phone being *OOS* most of the time, then it would be a tight slap on the face of samdung and indian rebranders


Two reasons for being out of stock, not just demand


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

well they can come up with a new stock within a week like when 1st batch of Mi3 got sold out under 2 minutes in Singapore


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> well they can come up with a new stock within a week like when 1st batch of Mi3 got sold out under 2 minutes in Singapore


Sold out, okay, but did they give an exact figure how many got sold?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 18, 2014)

Well if you look at their product portfolio almost all have been priced competitevely at low prices..and i doubt they are sellling at NO PROFIT i think in that livecast they showed their growth though mi3 pricing is more down to that being at its end of life i guess..
but to call this as a game changer i dont know..people around the world are still buying iphones and galaxies havent they..people go after brand..and we Indians are indeed very much after brand name and also very much trying to look for vfm and ass..lets see how this pans out


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Sold out, okay, but did they give an exact figure how many got sold?



6000 for Singapore
1 lakh units in China within 90 seconds

Xiaomi sells 220,000 smartphones in 3 minutes - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2014)

Do you know what "XiaoMi" means? - MIUI General - MIUI Official Community


----------



## Minion (Jul 19, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> It seems to be all over the place and its annoying !
> 
> What people and our beloved tech websites don't seem to realize is that Xaomi is temporarily operating on a "NO PROFIT" model because they want to gain a strong foothold here in India.
> 
> ...



It is not hype it is real 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Xiaomi will heat up the budget market, but be sure it won't touch the high end market, people who are spending 25k+ on a phone will not go gaga for Xiaomi just because they are giving the same specs for a lot less, if this model was true then apple would have closed shop long ago. Also the flipkart model cuts sales by a huge margin, plus no ads on tv.
> 
> What surprises me is that the BOM for a mobile like this will be around $200, so that's 12k, with taxes and such, I wonder how long they can keep this up.
> 
> ...



Most noob people use their phone for showoff purpose How can they even show off if the phone has a Xiaomi branding instead of Apple or Samesung.

Those who are wise will choose VFM products like Xiaomi Mi3.


----------



## icebags (Jul 19, 2014)

the era has come for use and throw mobile fones. no one seems to care about ass anymore.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> the era has come for use and throw mobile fones. no one seems to care about ass anymore.



Thats partially right.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

The pricing 'looks' great because the other phones are extremely high in price. In reality the price is quite decent, nothing surprising or extra ordinary. How much does it take to manufacture an S5, an M8, a Z2? I just don't understand the business policy. Everyone does business for profit, every businessman is greedy, but there should be an extent to that. 30-35% should be the limit, but they like to go for 100-125%. Well **** that.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> The pricing 'looks' great because the other phones are extremely high in price. In reality the price is quite decent, nothing surprising or extra ordinary. How much does it take to manufacture an S5, an M8, a Z2? I just don't understand the business policy. Everyone does business for profit, every businessman is greedy, but there should be an extent to that. 30-35% should be the limit, but they like to go for 100-125%. Well **** that.



Samsung Galaxy S5 costs $256 to build - GSMArena.com news
$256 to make an s5 + shipping + customs + R and D + software support + profit


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> the era has come for use and throw mobile fones. no one seems to care about ass anymore.


Only for people spending around 10-15k max, I don't see people throwing away a 30k phone.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Samsung Galaxy S5 costs $256 to build - GSMArena.com news
> $256 to make an s5 + shipping + customs + R and D + software support + profit


That's what surprises me, what is the BOM for XIAOMI? Lets say $200, even then it seems a bit far fetched.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Only for people spending around 10-15k max, I don't see people throwing away a 30k phone.



i have seen few people giving away for free / buy back their 25-35k phones but the majority still wants some sort of warranty even for a 5k phone.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Only for people spending around 10-15k max, I don't see people throwing away a 30k phone.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


MI3 is being sold for around 270$ in china which means approx 16000 bucks and they are selling the product for mere 14k in India .. i wonder how is that even possible... this means they are selling this product at least profit possible,

- - - Updated - - -

And I don't think this is gonna shake up samsung's market much coz online shopping is a tiny percentage of the total smartphone shares in India. Moreover Indian people are generally skeptic about buying Chinese brands so, that will further Hamper the sales of Xiaomi...
They will really need to show ads on Tv's coz that's how majority of country will have trust over brand...
No Doubt this is set is a dream come true for most "Technical" people


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 19, 2014)

Who created the Hype?? Its YOU!!   
Not pointing a finger at you; though Xiaomi doesnt market themselves too well in market, this creation of such a thread in a Tech Forum has got you and me debating what all the Hype is for and that is what sells the product today! Some people might call it noob behaviour/ VFM or whatever, if you have taken the time to create this thread the phone has created a hype with in you at some point in time! 
Now whether you buy it you dont is a personal choice for that matter!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 19, 2014)

^^Here the hype is whether the hype created is really a hype or it is just pretty hyped up .


----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 19, 2014)

in spite of pricing Mi3 will not recreate MOTO G magic. It lacks a "Brand Name" in India. Only geeks, gamers and nerds will go for them for the time being not the ordinary people who still go for Moto. You know you can't flaunt a "Chinese mobile" in a party. Don't forget Motorola had a very strong foothold in India.


----------



## bhutoria_1989 (Jul 20, 2014)

According to me, the hype is justified. A similar specced model is atleast twice the price.

Also, they will reach mainstream audience through the geeks because every close friend and relative asks their geek mates before making a purchase decision.


----------



## nancytrip (Jul 22, 2014)

they deserve the hype !! can't say about future but By bringing Mi3


----------



## 123hero (Jul 23, 2014)

the company themselves mention that they are not looking at profits by selling phones......Xiaomi was a software company that has now ventured into mobile manufacturing..just like Google is....Xiaomi is looking at earning money by selling their softwares and other bundled accesiories.
Regarding the ASS, yes a lot of people dont care much about ASS  but its essential for some company looking forward to establish a footing in any country...and this will assume importance once their phones start getting conked off......which at the moment seems unlikely since they use branded equipments .
There will be a certain section of customers who would budge from an APPLE or a SAMSUNG just because Xiaomi or OnePlus One is attractive.....Chinese mobiles have gained a bad reputation in India and its not going to get wiped off anywhere soon...hence though Xiaomi might be able to sell like 10000 phones ..i am still skeptical of them gaining a considerable market share compared to Samsung or HTC


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 23, 2014)

Dont tell me you cant flaunt a Chinese mobile in a party. Buy an OppO and say that again. If you are in a party in Darbhanga then it might be an issue or if its a kitty part!!!


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 23, 2014)

Dont forget OPO too! who knows he might be a kitty!!!


----------



## rish1 (Jul 23, 2014)

123hero said:


> the company themselves mention that they are not looking at profits by selling phones......Xiaomi was a software company that has now ventured into mobile manufacturing..just like Google is....Xiaomi is looking at earning money by selling their softwares and other bundled accesiories.
> Regarding the ASS, yes a lot of people dont care much about ASS  but its essential for some company looking forward to establish a footing in any country...and this will assume importance once their phones start getting conked off......which at the moment seems unlikely since they use branded equipments .
> There will be a certain section of customers who would budge from an APPLE or a SAMSUNG just because Xiaomi or OnePlus One is attractive.....Chinese mobiles have gained a bad reputation in India and its not going to get wiped off anywhere soon...hence though Xiaomi might be able to sell like 10000 phones ..i am still skeptical of them gaining a considerable market share compared to Samsung or HTC


htc is nowhere .. Micromax became big only because of this reason..

true they won't be able to take place of samsung , , sony 

but they sure will kill motorola and brands like  mmx , xolo in 1 years time


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2014)

rish said:


> htc is nowhere .. Micromax became big only because of this reason..
> 
> true they won't be able to take place of samsung , , sony
> 
> but they sure will kill motorola and brands like  mmx , xolo in 1 years time



^ Oh i am sure it won't .because of a)Micromax will surely come up with a similar spec phone within a short time . b) Online shopping is still a fraction of smartphone sales in the country c)many people of this country are gullible enough to believe that octa-core **** is better than snapdragon 800 and if they don't shopkeepers are smart enough to persuade them about this.
I am saying this because i have seen a shopkeeper persuade a couple to buy canvas knight instead of moto x coz of better megapixel and octa core proccy and bigger display


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 23, 2014)

they are yet to establish ASS centre for UP and bihar (not checked all other states). i have talked to many who have not registered / going to buy till there is a service centre in the city. 
still, it is selling on flipkart like they are giving it for free


----------



## rish1 (Jul 23, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^ Oh i am sure it won't .because of a)Micromax will surely come up with a similar spec phone within a short time . b) Online shopping is still a fraction of smartphone sales in the country c)many people of this country are gullible enough to believe that octa-core **** is better than snapdragon 800 and if they don't shopkeepers are smart enough to persuade them about this.
> I am saying this because i have seen a shopkeeper persuade a couple to buy canvas knight instead of moto x coz of better megapixel and octa core proccy and bigger display



your point 
a) they can't come up with a comparable phone not at all... 

points b and c

i wrote that from online sales perspective only .. as motorola is also sold online only

when it comes to offline sales .. samsung and micromax are king ...!! not even sony and htc holds up against them.. but sony has improved up a lot with their advertisement and design of phones and in lower range .. Htc is lost though


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2014)

rish said:


> your point
> a) they can't come up with a comparable phone not at all...
> 
> points b and c
> ...


about the first point ... only time will tell that ... maybe they will rebrand a chinese phone with MT6595 within months and coupled with mali450.. it will surely give a tough competition to mi3 .


----------



## rish1 (Jul 23, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> about the first point ... only time will tell that ... maybe they will rebrand a chinese phone with MT6595 within months and coupled with mali450.. it will surely give a tough competition to mi3 .



Mt6595 does not have mali 450 and that is a good thing as it is weaker than Power vr 600 series which is there in Mt6595

anyways both power vr 6200 ( 6595 ) and Mali t760 MP4 are much weaker than Adreno 330

in cpu and antutu benchmarks though it can give tough competition to xiaomi mi3 .. antutu score will be around 45000   for mt 6595
but that is just a number though

but i doubt it mmx will price it at 14k , they have been pricing every high end mediatek chip phone they launch at around  20k i don't see that changing as they spend a lot on advertising , offline sales etc and xiaomi is not there in offline


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 24, 2014)

^^CPU wise 6595 beats snapdragon 800 hands down now if the gpu is taken into context then the existing 6200 is near the level of Adreno 320 if not more and that too on 8135 dual core SOC . so, you can expect it to perform better on a much more efficient SOC like 6595.
And they will have to keep the prices down because of competition ...

- - - Updated - - -

and yeah once android one is launched i know that google will provide a rock stable OS to micromax which they will customize easily for their top segment phones.


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 25, 2014)

Only 10k MI 3's sold so far.Lets see how much of a success it will be


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

i think its just lame when people go for a phone just by specs and pricing
i believe in actual experience and quality
when you buy a phone you expect a certain status factor and vfm features as well as good after sales
xiaomi has none,other than the snapdragon 800 found in the mi3 , the rest of the phone is just overhyped to cover up for it being a chinese product
i can say this for sure though,nokia,moto,lenovo,samsung,asus and even micromax till some extent make much better phones than this xiaomi hype and are better established in india
whats ever more stupid is the constant posts in every thread with a higher budget , someone will come along and talk about the xiaomi mi3 ,compare it with the more expensive phone(which the respective ops can afford and were willing to buy) and call other phones bs


----------



## SunE (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Have you ever personally used or seen a Mi3?


----------



## rish1 (Jul 26, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^CPU wise 6595 beats snapdragon 800 hands down now if the gpu is taken into context then the existing 6200 is near the level of Adreno 320 if not more and that too on 8135 dual core SOC . so, you can expect it to perform better on a much more efficient SOC like 6595.
> And they will have to keep the prices down because of competition ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



lol power vr 6200 and is much weaker bro
see here..

*gfxbench.com/device.jsp?benchmark=gfx30&os=Android&api=gl&D=MediaTek+MT6595&testgroup=overall

as per this leaked benchmark in manhatan test , adreno 330 is aprox 70-100 % faster than 6595 which is quite a big difference..

Regarding CPU we will have to wait for a cpu intensive benchmark before making any judgement.. antutu scores will obviously be higher because of higher no of cores

even then i can bet that the difference won't be that high ...so beating Sd 800 will still be far away but i agree chip is very cool but i don't think any brand other than Xiaomi will bring that chip for under 15k at launch... so xiaomi will remain ahead because of its pricing factor + gpu  though


----------



## KayKashyap (Jul 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Have you ever personally used or seen a Mi3?



YEa have you?


----------



## snap (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

SunE said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Have you ever personally used or seen a Mi3?



yeah and its massively overhyped


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 26, 2014)

rish said:


> Mt6595 does not have mali 450 and that is a good thing as it is weaker than Power vr 600 series which is there in Mt6595
> 
> anyways both power vr 6200 ( 6595 ) and Mali t760 MP4 are much weaker than Adreno 330
> 
> ...




Mali T760MP4 weaker than a Adreno 330 ?.....WHAT ?

Rockchip RK3288 with Mali-T760 GPU shows up on GFX Benchmark | ARCTABLET NEWS


According to the above article Mali T760 clearly beats the Ad 330 in high level tests but suffers in low level tests due to the weak CPU in the chip 

All mediatek octa core setups have cortex A7 core's, the only octa core setup which beats a SD801..let alone a SD800 in CPU and browser benchmarks, is the Samsung Exynos 5422(1.9 Ghz Cortex A15+ 1.7 Ghz Cortex A7)

If Mediatek manages to pair the T760 with such a setup, they will get their selves a chip which will leave the SD 801/800 in the dust. One such chip is the MT6752 and if Micromax manages to get that inside an "Anroid One" phone, they will have themselves a winner.

Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## rish1 (Jul 26, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Mali T760MP4 weaker than a Adreno 330 ?.....WHAT ?
> 
> Rockchip RK3288 with Mali-T760 GPU shows up on GFX Benchmark | ARCTABLET NEWS
> 
> ...




lol bro  read the article again....

i'll post the highlights ... 

*T rex offscreen 
*
Mali T760 MP4 - 21.9 fps
SD 800          -  28.3 Fps

* Manhattan offscreen *

Malt t760Mp4 - 9.6 FPS
SD 800          - 11.3 FPS

I really don't understand how you came to that conclusion when the scores are exactly opposite of what you are saying...

Are you comparing onscreen benchmarks Lol bro.. that rk3288 chip is running on 1280 x 800 while Sd 800 on 1920 x1080 ofcourse bench will be lower on SD800 due to high resolution


Bro although Mt6752 is great but it is nothing special actually .. it is 8 x cortex A53 .. it is an upgrade to Mt6592 chip

Cortex A53 is just an upgraded cortex A7 .. 

the best chip so far from mediatek is 6595 itself with 4 x cortex A17 + 4 x cortex A7 in CPU

P.s - Malit760 is a monster GPU if used in 16 core configuration .. but all these vendors are using only 4 core Configuration .. at 16 cores it could easily beat Adreno 430 / Tegra k1 but i don't think thermals would allow that in a smartphone .. maybe they can come up with 8 core config .. i would prefer a quad core cortex A17 + 8 core Mali t760


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

rish said:


> lol power vr 6200 and is much weaker bro
> see here..
> 
> *gfxbench.com/device.jsp?benchmark=gfx30&os=Android&api=gl&D=MediaTek+MT6595&testgroup=overall
> ...


So, lets see how the Xiaomi compares with a future indian brand with a 6595T
a) Undoubtedly better GPU so you can play a bit more games. (Xi:1 MM:0)
b) Weaker CPU with lesser no of cores and with a 6595T it will be ever faster with "A True Octa Core(little Big Architecture)"  so a lot better Multitasking and App navigation.(Xi:1 MM:1)
c) Android One vs MIUI - A rock Solid OS Supported by Google vs a ROM which needs a weekly update to patch bugs and that too of Huge in size 200-300Mbs(Xi:1 MM:2)
d)ASS of every Indian brand is more of less pathetic so zero points but even Xiaomi has very less service center except few elite cities and not a single center in more than half states of country so, it's virtually non existent .Moreover  [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] was saying that a cneter in Mumbai refused to even accept the Brands name . so a zero point here also (Xi:1 MM:2)
You can add few points of your own if you deem fit and expand the list but as of now future MM is leading .
Good luck


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> So, lets see how the Xiaomi compares with a future indian brand with a 6595T
> a) Undoubtedly better GPU so you can play a bit more games. (Xi:1 MM:0)
> b) Weaker CPU with lesser no of cores and with a 6595T it will be ever faster with "A True Octa Core(little Big Architecture)"  so a lot better Multitasking and App navigation.(Xi:1 MM:1)
> c) Android One vs MIUI - A rock Solid OS Supported by Google vs a ROM which needs a weekly update to patch bugs and that too of Huge in size 200-300Mbs(Xi:1 MM:2)
> ...



totally agree
while micromax makes bad devices maybe as bad as the other brands atleast their service is better than the other chinese brands
not just my friend a few more people have had such issues with the xiaomi service centres and mentioned it in the forums
firstly we indian users already have very few devices and often have down scaled expensive versions of most phones
 and to add insult to injury most brands offer poor service in our country and dont honour warranties etc
i have better expectations from the one plus one and oppo because CM is more certainly better and more broad spectrumed than MIUI

- - - Updated - - -

i dont believe in buying phones based on purely specs
if it works and is good looking etc(same thing to look for in a woman  ) then its fine but buying a phone just because its a bit cheaper and  has a snapdragon 800 is purely foolish
you can slap on a ferrari engine to a cheap regular car and sell it for cheap but you cannot compare it to a ferrari or even an audi tt or any other "inferior" car


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 27, 2014)

rish said:


> lol bro  read the article again....
> 
> i'll post the highlights ...
> 
> ...



You are right, I forgot to take the resolution into account while checking the on screen numbers.

However, when we are talking about the Adreno 330 . We must take into account the version of the GPU

We have the SD800  in which the ad330 is running at 450mhz whereas in the 801ab/ac its running at an even higher clock speed.

The LG G2 which runs on the SD 800 scores 22/23 FPS in the onscreen/off screen TREX test.

Now the MALI T628MP6 inside the Exynos 5422 scores 27/27 whereas the HTC one m8 which has the sd801ac scores 27/28.

Going by the above numbers it is hard to believe that it will require a 16 core T760 to beat the adreno 330(the highest clocked version).


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ Oh Yeah CM is the closest you will get the the True android experience. so, what OPO has done that it has combined the cutting edge Hardware with the very best software and CM also has a guarantee of Updates for many years to come(Heck i am running CM9.0 on Galaxy ACE)

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> You are right, I forgot to take the resolution into account while checking the on screen numbers.
> 
> However, when we are talking about the Adreno 330 . We must take into account the version of the GPU
> 
> ...


i believe 8 Cores are enough to take on an Adreno 330 with Peak performance around 160Glops

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Please don't mind me buddy but it looks like you have opened a campaign against Xiaomi 
 [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] looks like you have been paid a huge amount by Xiaomi to suugest it in every thread 
Just looks at 2 contrasts


----------



## rish1 (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> So, lets see how the Xiaomi compares with a future indian brand with a 6595T
> a) Undoubtedly better GPU so you can play a bit more games. (Xi:1 MM:0)
> b) Weaker CPU with lesser no of cores and with a 6595T it will be ever faster with "A True Octa Core(little Big Architecture)"  so a lot better Multitasking and App navigation.(Xi:1 MM:1)
> c) Android One vs MIUI - A rock Solid OS Supported by Google vs a ROM which needs a weekly update to patch bugs and that too of Huge in size 200-300Mbs(Xi:1 MM:2)
> ...



hehe that's a nice one !! but before  i say anything do keep in mind i am a much bigger fan of Mediatek just trying to be objective here.. 

1) you are right 
2) true 
3) now wait a second here , how did android one come into picture here ?  android one is a project for 100 $ cheap devices it is not going to come in 15-20k phones so not valid here atleast there has been no info on this part .. and if it were going to come at that price google would itself make a nexus  with mediatek chip at that price partnering with a brand like lg,htc.. so point is not valid here.. 

4) nobody is talking about ASS here i never said anything about ASS .. 

lol so by your equation the score is still 1-1 a tie 

lets consider a few things

this is the first time mediatek is going for a powerful chip like Cortex A17 .. earlier we use to have 2 categories of phones and chips .. for under 10,000 rs range we had Chips like Mediatek 6572/ mediatek 6582 and for high range like 15-20k we had Mediatek 6589/ mediatek 6592 ..  other variants like Mobile , turbo , hexa core were just "refresh" upgrades launched after 4-5 months

Lets look at the future 
For  5000-10,000 they are bringing Mt6732
for 15000-20,000 Range they are bringing Mt 6752 ( replacement for 6592 .. octa core Cortex A53 )

ok now as per the roadmap .. see the roadmap pic

Mediatek roadmap shows 3 new 64bit SoCs for Chinese phones | Gizchina.com 

you can clearly see that 6595 is going to be the most expensive chip out there.. as it is under premium category .. with this chip they are trying to compete with SD 805 and this would be priced above 20k i think more in the range of 20-25k

i am concerned about this area ...* PRICING * 

what are your thoughts .. i am way too excited for 6595 as it is going to be super fast ,.. but i try to be realistic .. even by being overly optimistic you can clearly see that the chip is easily going to be priced at around 20k , nothing less than that .. and compare a 14k phone with 20k phone .. there will be difference of about 6-7k which is huge   .. .. and to be real i see this chip going to 25k easily..and this brings all the points back in mi3 basket but it was great having discussion with you 

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> You are right, I forgot to take the resolution into account while checking the on screen numbers.
> 
> However, when we are talking about the Adreno 330 . We must take into account the version of the GPU
> 
> ...



yeah i know about both the versions but since we were comparing Xiaomi Mi3 vs mediatek as there is no sd800 phone in this range.. Xiaomi Mi3 has the faster Adreno 330 and scores about 28 fps.. so by Sd800 i meant sd800 of xiaomi mi3 .. so what i said still remains valid



> Now the MALI T628MP6 inside the Exynos 5422 scores 27/27 whereas the HTC one m8 which has the sd801ac scores 27/28.
> 
> Going by the above numbers it is hard to believe that it will require a 16 core T760 to beat the adreno 330(the highest clocked version).



bro that last Part the P.S was unrelated to the above content and was meant to be additional information l..

and i wasn't comparing 16 core mali T760 to adreno 330 , i was comparing it to Adreno 430 ( the one that is going to come in Snapdragon 810 next year ) i was saying that if we had a 16 core Mali T760 it would easily beat Adreno 430 by a very wide margin and tegra k1 now itself when adreno 430 will arrive next year.. just as a comment that how powerful mali t760 is in its full glory

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] Please don't mind me buddy but it looks like you have opened a campaign against Xiaomi
> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] looks like you have been paid a huge amount by Xiaomi to suugest it in every thread
> Just looks at 2 contrasts



 bang on the point


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> ^^ Oh Yeah CM is the closest you will get the the True android experience. so, what OPO has done that it has combined the cutting edge Hardware with the very best software and CM also has a guarantee of Updates for many years to come(Heck i am running CM9.0 on Galaxy ACE)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



lol  no i hate it when misinformation is spread,i hate all chinese brands equally 
ive seen my friends suffer in this aspect and i myself have had issues with such products in the past so i like to open peoples eyes to the reality of such brands


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Having used and as an owner ofmi3 dare I say it's one of the best phones I have come across.. To generalise and dismiss these as "Chinese"  phones would be an understatement 
Companies like Xiaomi, Oneplus, OPPO, ZTE, Huawei etc are really upping their game and producing world class phones and if people are stuck in the past it's their loss.. 
But to pass on your misconception as truth to others is a bit naive and a bit desperate 
Grow up kid, the world is changing [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Having used and as an owner ofmi3 dare I say it's one of the best phones I have come across.. To generalise and dismiss these as "Chinese"  phones would be an understatement
> Companies like Xiaomi, Oneplus, OPPO, ZTE, Huawei etc are really upping their game and producing world class phones and if people are stuck in the past it's their loss..
> But to pass on your misconception as truth to others is a bit naive and a bit desperate
> Grow up kid, the world is changing @kkn13


+1 ^^


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> lol  no i hate it when misinformation is spread,i hate all chinese brands equally
> ive seen my friends suffer in this aspect and i myself have had issues with such products in the past so i like to open peoples eyes to the reality of such brands



@kkn But in other thread you said you haven't used phone below 20k  well i guess that would be re branded Chinese one. All Indian brands have pathetic service But i must say within 10k Xolo phones are much better than samshit even Sony.

Criteria for people differs some buy just to show off,Some need better specification,Some needs large screen even with pathetic screen resolution etc etc.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Having used and as an owner ofmi3 dare I say it's one of the best phones I have come across.. To generalise and dismiss these as "Chinese"  phones would be an understatement
> Companies like Xiaomi, Oneplus, OPPO, ZTE, Huawei etc are really upping their game and producing world class phones and if people are stuck in the past it's their loss..
> But to pass on your misconception as truth to others is a bit naive and a bit desperate
> Grow up kid, the world is changing [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]



i only talk about my experience or my friends experience with chinese phones like the ones you mentioned
you should grow up instead of buying a phone based off specs just for lame games not me
im desperate?? for what?? i own some excellent phones and i dont own any phone company so no

ohh and fyi,one plus one,oppo huwei and ZTE make better devices and offer decent service abroad for some time now,xiaomi is a newcomer which people assume is good


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2014)

Myself is a fan of VFM phones I will not buy a phone more than 15k ever.They just gets outdated very fast.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Minion said:


> @kkn But in other thread you said you haven't used phone below 20k  well i guess that would be re branded Chinese one. All Indian brands have pathetic service But i must say within 10k Xolo phones are much better than samshit even Sony.
> 
> Criteria for people differs some buy just to show off,Some need better specification,Some needs large screen even with pathetic screen resolution etc etc.



+1000 thats true, i said i dont own any phone under 20k any more except for my beloved 720 which got a price drop
what i mean to say is,for approx 15k your better off with an asus ,lenovo or moto phone than chinese offerings
at the 10k price bracket,its a different story,nokias 630 and 530s are a let down and so are the X-series(discontinued a few days ago),sony and samsungs offerings within 10k are really pathetic and laggy compared to lenovo,xolo,moto etc
criteria may differ for everyone but its wrong to say a nexus 5 is inferior to xiaomi mi3 just because its cheaper and shares a snapdragon 800

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Myself is a fan of VFM phones I will not buy a phone more than 15k ever.They just gets outdated very fast.



thats also true!! I buy phones for roughly 20k and use it for 1-1.5 years before switching or keep my old phone and a new one


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

this thread is really pointless..anyway [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
apart from the accesibilty to latest android builds and "perhaps" ASS and the long term reliabilty , i cant seem to find any reason how Nexus can be considered superior to mi3 , Can you point out anything ,may be your "experiences" can be elaborated here
at this price point those risks are worth taking for me and the arguements are redudant.. MIUI is customised android currently 4.4.2 and so far i havent had any issues with the phone no FCs no random reboots nothing, 

the OS lets u use any apps, like all other android phones and the UI is more of a subjective factor 
infact CM's steven has said he is jealous of MIUI theme engine
kinda reminds me of the old nokia symbian days

Cheap doesnt always mean poor quality and vice versa
One more thing you need to realise is mi3 is a phone which is almost at the end of its cycle ,the phone was released in china back around novemeber 2013 for about 320$ ,perhaps that might be the reason why its price has come down


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> this thread is really pointless..anyway [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]
> apart from the accesibilty to latest android builds and "perhaps" ASS and the long term reliabilty , i cant seem to find any reason how Nexus can be considered superior to mi3 , Can you point out anything ,may be your "experiences" can be elaborated here
> at this price point those risks are worth taking for me and the arguements are redudant.. MIUI is customised android currently 4.4.2 and so far i havent had any issues with the phone no FCs no random reboots nothing,
> 
> ...



agreed
i never said cheap means poor quality,in fact even the moto e for 7k is a high quality device which is well built etc
about the nexus 5,id like to give an exact example with a similiar scenario

here goes-

fiat markets an engine called the multijet engine which is widely used in numerous cars in india such as the Ritz,Linea,swift,punto etc as well as tatas offerings such as the indica,indigo,manza,indigo cs etc
despite all cars i mentioned having the same engine in all these cars(1.3L diesel multijet),each car has different pricings etc

now would you buy the first group of cars which i mentioned(good ASS,features and quality) or one of the tata cars with bad ASS and quality(except maybe manza,which is decent offering to some extent)?
just because all of them share an engine doesnt mean an indica can be compared to a Linea or a swift
see the point im making?

we all love lower priced vfm phones but does that make other better made phones bad just because they are priced a bit higher?does lower pricing justify poor after sales and low availability of parts locally


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG you are comparing apples to oranges!!
stop with your irrational analogies already !! 

answer to the point otherwise drop it


----------



## amjath (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> OMG you are comparing apples to oranges!!
> stop with your irrational analogies already !!
> 
> answer to the point otherwise drop it



its not irrational,its the exact situation
same multijet engine/snapdragon 800
difference in price and quality
you guys are just pissed because xiaomi is only popular because of the snapdeagon 800 and the price nothing else
if the world worked the way you guys think,we would have still been using resistive touch screens etc


----------



## sushovan (Jul 27, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> its not irrational,its the exact situation
> same multijet engine/snapdragon 800
> difference in price and quality
> you guys are just pissed because xiaomi is only popular because of the snapdeagon 800 and the price nothing else
> if the world worked the way you guys think,we would have still been using resistive touch screens etc



And if the world worked the way you think,  ALL OF US would have  been sitting in front of a MacBook air, Nokia 515 would have been the most popular handset 

Seriously, Grow up and Do some kind of proper research before constantly badmouthing a product. You sir, also is pissed seeing these cheap as* Chinese brands like Xiaomi, Asus (it has to be low quality Chinese brand cause its giving away 2 Gigs of RAM under 10K, right ?  ) taking down your fav overpricing strategist brands and making them biting the dust.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] looks like you have been paid a huge amount by Xiaomi to suugest it in every thread


had i been paid, i wouldn't be foolish to recommend other phones too 
I always chose a VFM config be it phones, laptops/pcs, etc. if Micromax starts providing a SD800, 2 gb RAM under 15k and pre rooted rom 16 gb internal memory with no bloat and good design which isn't copied from samsung/other OEm's, then i may even buy a micromax phone.

PS: they should really pay me


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> had i been paid, i wouldn't be foolish to recommend other phones too
> I always chose a VFM config be it phones, laptops/pcs, etc. if Micromax starts providing a SD800, 2 gb RAM under 15k and pre rooted rom 16 gb internal memory with no bloat and good design which isn't copied from samsung/other OEm's, then i may even buy a micromax phone.
> 
> PS: they should really pay me



Come on man how does it matter how much a copy it is as long as it's working fine. Have you seen Canvas Knight ... it a freaking copy of iphone 5s design .. had samsung launched a a phone looking like it they would be drowning in patent suits now ... i wonder why apple hasn't sued MMX yet. Prerooted rom HAHA forget that .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> i wonder why apple hasn't sued MMX yet. Prerooted rom HAHA forget that .



they don't care if its India where they keep reselling 8 gb iPhone 4 for 20k. 

MIUI India ? View topic - Xiaomi mi3 is rooted? says Mi3 comes pre rooted


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 27, 2014)

sushovan said:


> And if the world worked the way you think,  ALL OF US would have  been sitting in front of a MacBook air, Nokia 515 would have been the most popular handset
> 
> Seriously, Grow up and Do some kind of proper research before constantly badmouthing a product. You sir, also is pissed seeing these cheap as* Chinese brands like Xiaomi, Asus (it has to be low quality Chinese brand cause its giving away 2 Gigs of RAM under 10K, right ?  ) taking down your fav overpricing strategist brands and making them biting the dust.



good luck with that attitude
you sir think in this way- sasta sundar tikao
its not even about 10k,its about ASS and quality
i never said Asus is bad,asus zenfone is actually the best phone in that price bracket
your jelly because others have better phones going by the way you misinterpret me
ohh and if you still think differently,im betting people will start rants about xiaomi within 6 months
proper research?? my friend owns the phone and has issues with it
you have no idea about me so pls dont comment bs about me

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> if Micromax starts providing a SD800, 2 gb RAM under 15k and pre rooted rom 16 gb internal memory with no bloat and good design which isn't copied from samsung/other OEm's, then i may even buy a micromax phone.



agreed,atleast they have some ASS in india even though they charge for service somtimes
micromax also has one of the widest range of phone configs,improve upon it and give it some originality and quality and it might overtake samsung in the 15k market

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> they don't care if its India where they keep reselling 8 gb iPhone 4 for 20k.
> 
> MIUI India ? View topic - Xiaomi mi3 is rooted? says Mi3 comes pre rooted



yeah 8gb iphone 4 is a terrible deal
one of my own friends bought one instead of a moto x which i suggested 

- - - Updated - - -



rohitshubham said:


> Come on man how does it matter how much a copy it is as long as it's working fine. Have you seen Canvas Knight ... it a freaking copy of iphone 5s design .. had samsung launched a a phone looking like it they would be drowning in patent suits now ... i wonder why apple hasn't sued MMX yet. Prerooted rom HAHA forget that .



i guess apple only goes after those with a potload of money
even the samsung lawsuit was actually made once samsung started getting loads of profits with the S2 and other phones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> agreed,atleast they have some ASS in india even though they charge for service somtimes
> micromax also has one of the widest range of phone configs,improve upon it and give it some originality and quality and it might overtake samsung in the 15k market



having a wide range of crap phones like samsung doesn't means they are good. an uncle of mine bought a canvas something for 15k instead of Moto G 
though that phone has 1 gb ram, free ram is less than 100 mb, 13mp shooter couldn't even record 720p videos


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> having a wide range of crap phones like samsung doesn't means they are good. an uncle of mine bought a canvas something for 15k instead of Moto G
> though that phone has 1 gb ram, free ram is less than 100 mb, 13mp shooter couldn't even record 720p videos



i know,my cousin bought a canvas 2 recently and his headset speaker(for calls) went bad within a month
he paid Rs200 for repairs which took 4 days
i never said micromax made good handsets,i said they have a wide range and some amount of ASS compared to most other brands
samsung is also subpar unless its one of the mid rangers or flagships which are very overpriced


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> good luck with that attitude
> you sir think in this way- sasta sundar tikao
> its not even about 10k,its about ASS and quality
> i never said Asus is bad,asus zenfone is actually the best phone in that price bracket
> ...



Indian consumers are getting wise!
They are pissed of Samshit!!!

My Sis-in-law brought S4 mini and after 15 days use she is frustrated with battery!

You see build quality is foremost ,
Then all such ASS and Resale comes and lastly brand name!

What do you think why is MI3 worlds 7th best seller?
No LG,No Sony,No Lumia in the list?
Dude it's build quality!

My Dad is very happy with his Moto X as all his uses are fulfilled! He was also skeptical about Motorola and it's re-entry in market!

Dude you make just 20000 units with best build quality and Samsung making 10 million units with below par build quality!

Of course your units will be sold faster!
E.g. One Plus One!

Issues?
Which phones do not have issues?
But did you checked their forums?
Other forums?
There are solutions too!
Right from screen guards to rooting!
Here is FAQ thread from other forum
*www.techenclave.com/community/index.php?threads/FAQ---Xiaomi-MI3.167505/

Complete issues sorted out!

Please don't enlighten about Apple- Samsung patent wars!
Samsung S2 was most appreciated phone and since them Samsung's graph has went down!
Apple bilaterally has too lost innovation spirit!

It's high time we look at OEMs!


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Indian consumers are getting wise!
> They are pissed of Samshit!!!
> 
> My Sis-in-law brought S4 mini and after 15 days use she is frustrated with battery!
> ...



every phone may have issues even iphones but how the companies handle them and help us consumers out is the main criteria
one plus one and oppo have built such a reputation wherein they have excellent build quality etc and are premium in comparison to most other phones
a good example is moto who replaced/refunded buyers of faulty moto g's

the only reason mi3 is in that list is because it has a snapdragon 800 for cheap,thats why it sells so well but   only time will tell which oem is geniune


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> every phone may have issues even iphones but how the companies handle them and help us consumers out is the main criteria
> one plus one and oppo have built such a reputation wherein they have excellent build quality etc and are premium in comparison to most other phones
> a good example is moto who replaced/refunded buyers of faulty moto g's
> 
> the only reason mi3 is in that list is because it has a snapdragon 800 for cheap,thats why it sells so well but   only time will tell which oem is geniune



+1 
It's the test of time!

Did you check Flipkart's affilate program!
Just 0.2% in referrals!
See imagine how low is Flipkart's margin and on contrary Moto has 2.5% while Apple has 2-4%.

See this is Xaiomi's policy!
They believe in mouth to mouth advertising!
Not even a single commercial in India nor publicity hoarding nor any single advertising ad on internet!

So these advertising cost are cut down so they can sell phones near to manufacturing cost!

Same is with Oneplus One


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

Moreover since Qualcomm is an investor in Xiaomi they can have the chipsets at optimum pricing too.So that's one of the main reasons among the others why they sale Snap800 phones dirt cheap.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> +1
> It's the test of time!
> 
> Did you check Flipkart's affilate program!
> ...



thats a partial truth but one plus one is tied up with oppo and CM so its technically advertised as a "CM version nexus" of sorts and is a proven brand
xiaomi isnt proven yet and the lower pricing might be just to lure customers without advertising
even Nokia did this with the 525 and sold it at a loss just to gain momentum initially

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Moreover since Qualcomm is a investor in Xiaomi they can have the chipsets at optimum pricing too.



that i dont believe because qualcomm is an investor in alot of companies and even microsoft gets money on every android,wp and even iphone sold thanks to patents and services made available to other platforms but that doesnt mean microsoft is bring up android or iphones in the same way which qualcomm invests in other companies
i cant find the mobile oem investor page but i found a list of software companies which have investments by qualcomm
*qualcommventures.com/portfolio/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2014)

specifications


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

waah maja aa gaya thread padke 



Spoiler



Njoyed after reading this thread


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Please don't enlighten about Apple- Samsung patent wars!
> Samsung S2 was most appreciated phone and since them Samsung's graph has went down!
> Apple bilaterally has too lost innovation spirit!



agreed
i never said S2 was a bad phone,alot of my friends still have the S2 and S advance and i must say its still one the best phones ever made
apple and samsung have really gone down in the past 3 years


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

One of the posts in MIUI forums mentioned that they are emptying the last batch of leftover units in countries outside China. Now that is nothing new though, as even Nexus 4 was alive for quite a while until they further slashed prices just to do away with it. Still, Mi3 at this price is not even a deal. Its a steal.

I agree, the |-|ype is purely due to cheap pricing. A$$ will either make or break this company.


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 28, 2014)

WOAH WOAH !!!!....Everybody needs to calm down !


No need to start Flame wars.While the Mi3 is an excellent phone at a great price, that solely does not prove anything in my book.

I am going to observe Xaomi's  manufacturing prowess and ASS before I start yelling at Samsung,LG and the other big&established brands.

It doesn't make any sense if you buy a phone and it develops a defect/completely stops working within 15 days.


----------



## elafanto (Jul 28, 2014)

This Time 10400 units are imported on 25th. Flipkart is in a less profit per unit as it is imported for Rs. 12927. Let See what happens with xiaomi.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 29, 2014)

I am eagerly waiting for OnePlus One!

India launch confirmed !
Hurray!


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> they don't care if its India where they keep reselling 8 gb iPhone 4 for 20k.
> 
> MIUI India ? View topic - Xiaomi mi3 is rooted? says Mi3 comes pre rooted


Is there a Super User App for the users ... wow if it's true then it's great even though xiaomi should release their source code...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2014)

Purchasing an Mi3, is now *Officially more difficult *than getting a Tatkal ticket from IRCTC:

*i.imgur.com/nf0cd6y.jpg


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> WOAH WOAH !!!!....Everybody needs to calm down !
> 
> 
> No need to start Flame wars.While the Mi3 is an excellent phone at a great price, that solely does not prove anything in my book.
> ...



+1000 someone who gets my point instead of blind fanboying

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> I am eagerly waiting for OnePlus One!
> 
> India launch confirmed !
> Hurray!



yeah one plus one seems promising!! their parts etc are of excellent quality!!
let the games begin!!


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

SURPRISE,SURPRISE !!!!!

Xiaomi phones covertly send user data to China: report | Digit.in

Damn the Chinese Spies !

I am not going to buy Xaomi now !!, what if they kill some international diplomat and frame me for the murder !!!!


Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

NO SURPRISE! NO SURPRISE!

The NSA has nearly complete backdoor access to Apple's iPhone

The NSA Can Access Basically Everything On iOS, Android and Blackberry


Damn the American Spies!

I am not going to buy any more phones now !!, what if they kill some iraqi diplomat and frame me for the murder !!!!   ( though I would not mind the free publicity  )


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## rdx_halo (Jul 30, 2014)

How can I get the invitation for one plus one ?


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

sushovan said:


> NO SURPRISE! NO SURPRISE!
> 
> The NSA has nearly complete backdoor access to Apple's iPhone
> 
> ...



Who cares about Iraqi diplomats !!  . Besides India and USA are "allies" as of now, however the same cannot be said for India and China.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2014)

sushovan said:


> NO SURPRISE! NO SURPRISE!
> 
> The NSA has nearly complete backdoor access to Apple's iPhone
> 
> ...


No Windows phone?


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

Chinese will steal our data, Then Americans will steal that data from the Chinese and give back to India as they are allies 

Reports: NSA hacked into servers at Huawei headquarters | PCWorld

Almost every single telco out there uses Huawei DWDM now, so theoretically NSA has the info of all the mobile users in the world. And then there are brands like MmX,Karbonn etc who imports *unknown* chinese devices and re brands them. Who knows, how many spyware like this exist on those phones? Unfortunately that wont be known since no one will be able to test globally.

- - - Updated - - -

Windows Phone is the safest, but Microsoft is going to take it down soon due to poor sales in future and its shitty marketing strategy.


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2014)

These comments are turning into the shitty comments we read on some random crap article


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

sushovan said:


> \ Microsoft is going to take it down soon due to poor sales in future and its shitty marketing strategy.



lol no,their sales have improved drastically and they are upping their game
their marketing may be "shitty" in india,but abroad,its got great marketing etc
dont comment unless you have a source


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Chinese will steal our data, Then Americans will steal that data from the Chinese and give back to India as they are allies
> 
> Reports: NSA hacked into servers at Huawei headquarters | PCWorld
> 
> Almost every single telco out there uses Huawei DWDM now, so theoretically NSA has the info of all the mobile users in the world. And then there are brands like MmX,Karbonn etc who imports *unknown* chinese devices and re brands them. Who knows, how many spyware like this exist on those phones? Unfortunately that wont be known since no one will be able to test globally.



Yes, its a vicious circle ! 

Then we can make a new TV series about how a software engineer in Delhi got framed for murdering a german diplomat in Shanghai !!


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

just fyi,it seems you havent tried WP8.1 yet and havent heard of the OS unification strategy Microsoft is bringing forth

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> NO SURPRISE! NO SURPRISE!
> 
> The NSA has nearly complete backdoor access to Apple's iPhone
> 
> ...



atleast the other OS's put up a fight,here its all open with xiaomi sending your data on their own


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> lol no,their sales have improved drastically and they are upping their game
> their marketing may be "shitty" in india,but abroad,its got great marketing etc
> dont comment unless you have a source



Yeah, I can see now How they upped their game with Lumia 530. Thanks for enlighting.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Germany Bets On BlackBerry To Beat The NSA
One benefit of Windows Phone: The NSA may not be snooping on you | Computerworld Blogs

blackberry and windows phone are safe

- - - Updated - - -



sushovan said:


> Yeah, I can see now How they upped their game with Lumia 530. Thanks for enlighting.



530 and 630 are just overpriced and featureless but they are lag free,have a good battery life and quality
just fyi the 525 and 520 were sold at a loss
ohh and i guess you havent heard of the 930,1520,icon etc

- - - Updated - - -

dont just assume stuff out of thin air


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Germany Bets On BlackBerry To Beat The NSA
> One benefit of Windows Phone: The NSA may not be snooping on you | Computerworld Blogs
> 
> blackberry and windows phone are safe
> ...



The 930 isn't very inspiring either.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> The 930 isn't very inspiring either.



why not?? except for lack of sd card slot


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> why not?? except for lack of sd card slot



Nokia Lumia 930 review: Iconic once again - page 10 - GSMArena.com

1. Exceptionally poor battery life.

2. No 2160p video recording

3. If you want a 1080P AMOLED display, might as well get the best(SGS5)

4. Only 32 GB Im(and no SD card slot) isn't sufficient in a world where you can download torrents directly on your phone.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2014)

One of my old friends bought a Black phone. The most secured phone ever. The downside.....it takes over 20 mins to install What's App!!!! Get that in case you guys are looking for security!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> One of my old friends bought a *Black phone*. The most secured phone ever. The downside.....it takes over 20 mins to install What's App!!!! Get that in case you guys are looking for security!!



BlackBerry?


----------



## sushovan (Jul 30, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> One of my old friends bought a Black phone. The most secured phone ever. The downside.....it takes over 20 mins to install What's App!!!! Get that in case you guys are looking for security!!



Agree with this . China and US spies have completely invaded privacy now, blackphone is the only way.


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> BlackBerry?


*www.blackphone.ch/


----------



## nighthawkx (Jul 30, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> BlackBerry?


Nope . Black is the name of the phone. Specially made for security . Google it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok got it....what does it scan in 20mins to install a Whatsapp???


----------



## amjath (Jul 30, 2014)

Use CyanogenMod they have privacy guard


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 30, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Nokia Lumia 930 review: Iconic once again - page 10 - GSMArena.com
> 
> 1. Exceptionally poor battery life.
> 
> ...



Torrents are illegal right, as for the "cons" lol not true at all, only heating is an issue

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> One of my old friends bought a Black phone. The most secured phone ever. The downside.....it takes over 20 mins to install What's App!!!! Get that in case you guys are looking for security!!



It's android I don't think it'll beat BBs security

- - - Updated - - -

Is this what its come to *facepalms badly*
Mi3 is just the most perfect phone while every other phone has cons and issues but no mi3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> Torrents are illegal right, as for the "cons" lol not true at all, only heating is an issue



not all torrents are illegal. prime examples would be linux distros.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Nokia Lumia 930 review: Iconic once again - page 10 - GSMArena.com
> 
> 1. Exceptionally poor battery life.
> 
> ...


Totally! One thing everyone is missing, the camera, I was looking at the sample photos, but I'm amazed! I mean they're like coming from a non-Lumia device. I am quite sure these are the worst samples from a Lumia device I've ever seen. Can't believe I was actually thinking about getting this phone. Doesn't matter anyway, it's still not available in India, lol, been four months since it's announced, outrageous business policy! 


SaiyanGoku said:


> not all torrents are illegal. prime examples would be linux distros.


**** illegal. As long as games are priced stupidly I will use Torrent proudly.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 31, 2014)

i love the way people assume mi3 is without any issues while every other phone is filled with issues(not directed towards whatthefrak,in general)

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> Totally! One thing everyone is missing, the camera, I was looking at the sample photos, but I'm amazed! I mean they're like coming from a non-Lumia device. I am quite sure these are the worst samples from a Lumia device I've ever seen. Can't believe I was actually thinking about getting this phone. Doesn't matter anyway, it's still not available in India, lol, been four months since it's announced, outrageous business policy!
> 
> **** illegal. As long as games are priced stupidly I will use Torrent proudly.



true dat despite not being as good as the other lumias,it still takes better shots than other non-lumias,love the design though lack of sd card is always a PITA ,thankfully it has 32gb on board(its amazing that people find 32gb on the 930 to be less but 16gb on the mi3 to be sufficient,again not directed towards you but in general,how peoples mentality has changed since mi3)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok got it....what does it scan in 20mins to install a Whatsapp???



God knows what it does it asks hundred questions,and my friend is so proud of it!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i love the way people assume mi3 is without any issues while every other phone is filled with issues(not directed towards whatthefrak,in general)


It's certainly not without issues ... head over to the official discussion thread and you will find some few peculiar problems there.... But you gotta admit it's a great product at the price ... i mean to say that it's almost unbelievable.
I still don't understand a thing that if xiaomi is selling an equivalent nexus product at half it's price i.e. 14k and i assume that they make around 2k profit... it's not believable that rest brands are making more than 100% profit. Wonder where the cost cutting it ...


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> It's certainly not without issues ... head over to the official discussion thread and you will find some few peculiar problems there.... But you gotta admit it's a great product at the price ... i mean to say that it's almost unbelievable.
> I still don't understand a thing that if xiaomi is selling an equivalent nexus product at half it's price i.e. 14k and i assume that they make around 2k profit... it's not believable that rest brands are making more than 100% profit. Wonder where the cost cutting it ...



not really
people didnt believe me about my college friend who recieved a defective set
heres his profile
Flipkart.com: Darshan's Profile
people have forgotten all issues with the mi3 and go on to bash other products but the mi3 is supposedly flawless

- - - Updated - - -

heres another review with the same issue
Flipkart.com: Rahul arora's Profile
only the snapdragon 800 in the phone is good everything else has issues with quality etc


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

Ha ha ha ha....... Show me one model from any damn company that never had issues. Even Vertu's has had issues. And what issues are the Mi3 having that's so glorified by one of the members? Speaker and Mic...... Lol. Every phone has issues so will the Mi3. We accept it.  No ones denying it.And then there are some perfect Mi3s too! Now lay it to rest.As for the build quality its bomb proof at its price and beyond.The camera is mind blowing for 13999 fone and beyond ,photography is a hobby,( I own by the Grace of the Good Lord a 7D,600D, with Tamron150-600mm/70-300mm and Tokina 11-16mm, Canon 50mm prime,18-55mm,55-250mm etc etc),hence know and have lerant a few things,the screen is a 440ppi Sharp manufactured retina IPS which crystal clear and sharp with accurate color reproduction.(I own some good screens too,now lets not make GOD angry!) The audio is superbly detailed and focused.(use without Dirac and flat eq) ,by the Grace of GOD,own some Yamaha's,Ushers,Denons,Technics,Missions,Jamos,Klipsch,Thorens etc etc. So even in audio have a little experience. So am not really talking outta the blue. I don't know where is the actual quality issue?Maybe we lesser souls are not good enough to judge it. I'm owning the Mi3 and not asking or using the guy next doors fone so even here by the Grace of good old Lord I know or have learnt a few things about the Mi3, and again the experience by the Grace of the Almighty has been sweet and holy, i believe that's the difference. Amen.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2014)

i assume this is the best phone available in market ATM...........


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2014)

i wasnt talking about screen quality,its the build,hardware,speaker,camera etc
i myself have a whole load of phones,tablets etc and camera too
i have a 4K Bravia 65inch so yeah i know screen quality pretty well
also my parents have recording studios as well for movies etc so i myself have a good judgement of sound and screen clarity so stop throwing your weight around like everyone else is an idiot
im guessing your just exaggerating and mad about accepting that it does have flaws
im not saying there are perfect brands or something but this one has a reputation for such issues and isnt helping victims
even moto g users with issues with their handsets were given a refund or replacement by moto on the spot when they discovered one shipment had issues,no questions asked,no denying
whereas xiaomis fans have turned delusional and cant take it when people mention cons of the mi3 but can easily critisize phones such as the lumia 930 or the nexus 5 
they say lumia 930 and nexus 5 have fixed storage of 32gb so its bad but xiaomi offers 11gb of user available fixed storage and is perfect
speaker issues with mi3?use earphones
wait i forgot they dont even include that in the cost which even the cheaper black and white nokia phones will have in the package


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 1, 2014)

Here, we go again


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i wasnt talking about screen quality,its the* build,hardware,speaker,camera* etc



BUILD - *Mi 3 is 8.1mm thin, 145 grams light, and houses an aluminum-magnesium alloy frame, coated with 3 layers of thermal graphite.*

HARDWARE - *Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 8274AB 2.3GHz processor, Adreno 330 450MHz GPU, 2GB LPDDR3 RAM, and eMMC 4.5 flash memory.*

CAMERA - *Take amazing photos in low light with a super-large (SONY) Exmor sensor and an ƒ/2.2 aperture. The built-in Phillips dual-LED flash quickly adds the perfect lighting to make your subjects beautiful. Never miss another photo opportunity again.*

SCREEN - *1080p Full HD IPS RETINA Display MADE by SHARP JAPAN with Corning Gorilla Glass3 protection*

SOUND - *Mi3 includes Cirrus Logic CS42L73 DAC chip (for sound) which is apparently used in iPhone models.Dirac and SFX*


----------



## Dastan (Aug 1, 2014)

how i wish there was a LIKE button

- - - Updated - - -

how i wish there was a LIKE button


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> BUILD - *Mi 3 is 8.1mm thin, 145 grams light, and houses an aluminum-magnesium alloy frame, coated with 3 layers of thermal graphite.*
> 
> HARDWARE - *Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 8274AB 2.3GHz processor, Adreno 330 450MHz GPU, 2GB LPDDR3 RAM, and eMMC 4.5 flash memory.*
> 
> ...


Yet around half the price ... Wonder how?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Yet around half the price ... Wonder how?



no retailers and offline shops, word of mouth marketing, lesser profit margin
not launching a phone every 2 weeks.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Yet around half the price ... Wonder how?



And then Qualcomm is an investor in Xiaomi,so SoCs are bought or supplied at optimum value.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2014)

im not gonna try and explain to you dear fanboy anymore,specs on paper and real world are different
i give u 6 months to come back here and rant about it
guarenteed


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

The same 6 months you had been giving to Moto G buyers ???!!!!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> no retailers and offline shops, word of mouth marketing, lesser profit margin
> not launching a phone every 2 weeks.





The Incinerator said:


> And then Qualcomm is an investor in Xiaomi,so SoCs are bought or supplied at optimum value.


Well I still have To get hands on this one... My friend is gonna buy one next week


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Well I still have To get hands on this one... My friend is gonna buy one next week



Its one decision you wont regret "at any cost"!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2014)

Well they have a very strange business model. You pay them to install themes on your phone. This leads me to believe that the OS system might be locked. So that rules out cyanogenmod and all.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Its one decision you wont regret "at any cost"!



keep dreaming its too early to say
one plus one is wayy better

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Well they have a very strange business model. You pay them to install themes on your phone. This leads me to believe that the OS system might be locked. So that rules out cyanogenmod and all.



yep no source code as well and even changing roms wont stop it from communicating with the chinese server


----------



## ubergeek (Aug 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> BUILD - *Mi 3 is 8.1mm thin, 145 grams light, and houses an aluminum-magnesium alloy frame, coated with 3 layers of thermal graphite.*
> 
> HARDWARE - *Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 8274AB 2.3GHz processor, Adreno 330 450MHz GPU, 2GB LPDDR3 RAM, and eMMC 4.5 flash memory.*
> 
> ...



NOPE NO CIRRUS LOGIC CHIP IN MI3's SOLD HERE
 WCD9320 qualcomm codec.

Audio Quality of the Mi3 phone - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Community


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2014)

13 things that you should know about the Xiaomi Mi3 Slideshow - Slide 1


----------



## kevz22 (Aug 2, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i wasnt talking about screen quality,its the build,hardware,speaker,camera etc
> i myself have a whole load of phones,tablets etc and camera too
> i have a 4K Bravia 65inch so yeah i know screen quality pretty well
> also my parents have recording studios as well for movies etc so i myself have a good judgement of sound and screen clarity so stop throwing your weight around like everyone else is an idiot
> ...



Whatever be the case, the device which you are using to type all this right now lacks one major feature. 'Auto Capitalization'.


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 2, 2014)

When it comes to audio quality, Qualcomm DAC's are just pathetic.On the other hand Samsung uses WOLFSON DAC's inside their Exynos chipsets, which is the first choice for audiophile grade sound quality.WOLFSON DAC'S are used inside the most expensive MP3\MP4 players which are targeted at audio purists.The Exynos 5422 inside the SGS5 uses a WM5110 DAC.

Since MI3 uses a Qualcomm DAC its really no surprise that the sound output is pathetic.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2014)

Qualcomm WCD9320 audio chip which supports 24bit @192KHz audio and I tested it yesterday with some tracks all 96/24 I had downloaded from HD Tracks. They obviously sounded good but, in comparison to the Burr Browns I listen to they fell short in openness and final resolution,but I shouldnt be complaining and the comparison is unfair.This Codec is good with lots of details and has a tigtgrip on the music and dont loose focus. A lot for the Rs 13999. The same chip is present in a Nexus 5 too.


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 2, 2014)

Non expandable storage is a con for any phone, especially a phone with capable hardware(chipset) like the MI3.

5 FHD movies and you are done, lol. 16 GB internal storage is a big letdown for potential buyers who use their phone as a multimedia consumption device. 



As a said before, in world where everything can be downloaded directly on to your phone, non expandable storage is a relic of the past.


Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 2, 2014)

Indeed its a big shortcoming, they should have atleast a 32GB option.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Indeed its a big shortcoming, they should have atleast a 32GB option.



no sd slot???


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2014)

This is a strange trend that phones are following. Even the likes of the nexus and all have no SD slot


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> This is a strange trend that phones are following. Even the likes of the nexus and all have no SD slot


I believe this has been done to increase dependency on cloud ... Sadly this is not possible in India with crappy speed and overpriced internet


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 2, 2014)

Apple was the pioneer here


----------



## sushovan (Aug 2, 2014)

Samsung only used Wolfson Audio in Original Galaxy S and S3.


----------



## AbhMkh (Aug 2, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Samsung only used Wolfson Audio in Original Galaxy S and S3.



Samsung Galaxy S5 Teardown

Might wanna do that research before you post.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> I believe this has been done to increase dependency on cloud ... Sadly this is not possible in India with crappy speed and overpriced internet


Plus bad network coverage. But even after all that it would still be great to have some stuff on your phone itself. Well USB OTG is still there


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

I totally disagree with the Qualcomm DACs are pathetic part. Wolfson is superior, but Qualcomm DACs are fine too, they are far from being pathetic!


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Plus bad network coverage. But even after all that it would still be great to have some stuff on your phone itself. Well USB OTG is still there


But still it kills the portability factor... I mean it cannot rival the portability that the Micro Sd card offers


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 2, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> But still it kills the portability factor... I mean it cannot rival the *portability* that the Micro Sd card offers



meenova


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> im not gonna try and explain to you dear fanboy anymore,specs on paper and real world are different
> i give u 6 months to come back here and rant about it
> guarenteed



Yeah, now it's better to wait and hear first hand experiences after 6 months. No more dribbling around.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 3, 2014)

kevz22 said:


> Whatever be the case, the device which you are using to type all this right now lacks one major feature. 'Auto Capitalization'.



well yours doesnt have a " " key,only ' '
btw even you are from Mangalore!?! So am I!! 
- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Yeah, now it's better to wait and hear first hand experiences after 6 months. No more dribbling around.



^+1000


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2014)

^ there is already a video in YouTube by c3rtech or c3ktech I'm not sure. He posted 6 month later experience.
PS: not personal 6 month experience


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

First time users have already got 6 months worth experience



Esoteric Eric said:


> Apparently, some previous owners aren't impressed
> 
> [Discussion] Disappointed....| MIUI
> 
> ...



This isn't a new device, just launched here for the first time


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 3, 2014)

yeah but it does have issues right,no device is perfect


----------



## Head Banger (Aug 4, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> NOPE NO CIRRUS LOGIC CHIP IN MI3's SOLD HERE
> WCD9320 qualcomm codec.
> 
> Audio Quality of the Mi3 phone - Xiaomi Mi 3 - MIUI Official Community




Read the update from OP. 



> DUDE you are sooooo right. the sound quality is MUCH better after turning the software implementation off. thanks for the tip. the sound quality is FAR better than Moto g or moto e the only issue is that it is a tad bit low. the best thing is it does not distort during the highs like moto e or g. thanks again . i dont know where did that post go did you delete it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 4, 2014)

Heartbreak for the Anti Mi3 crowd, we just received another update KXDMIBF 22 !!! Im yet to find fault with the previous KXDMIBE 18.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 4, 2014)

I believe so.

Though the Mi3 crowd hopefully won't get a Heartburn if OnePlus One arrives at the right time, at the right price....with the added option of putting *ANY* custom ROM on it 

My only gripe is that it lacks an FM radio (I'm a heavy FM user)


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Heartbreak for the Anti Mi3 crowd, we just received another update KXDMIBF 22 !!! Im yet to find fault with the previous KXDMIBE 18.


Any new features?? and size of update??


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 4, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Though the Mi3 crowd hopefully won't get a Heartburn if OnePlus One arrives at the right time, at the right price....with the added option of putting *ANY* custom ROM on it
> 
> My only gripe is that it lacks an FM radio (I'm a heavy FM user)



Even if the 1+1 costs 18k which is 4k more than the Mi3 it won't really make any solid proposition against the Mi3 TBH unless its priced within 16K,which is unlikely. If that happens you will see a lotta Mi3 in Olx and quickrr.


----------



## sushovan (Aug 4, 2014)

The update size is 592M, I will stay away from it for now since i already spent a good chunk of my data pack behind 18.0 update and yet to find a single issue with it.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Even if the 1+1 costs 18k which is 4k more than the Mi3 it won't really make any solid proposition against the Mi3 TBH unless its priced within 16K,which is unlikely. If that happens you will see a lotta Mi3 in Olx and quickrr.



I wouldn't further get into the *Mi3 Vs 1+1* argument, but, both target different markets. And the the ones who'll entertain the idea of selling on OLX/Quickr would probably not bother about CM, MIUI, Carbon, PACMAN...

Hmm...but ASS would probably put them both into the same category so yeah, unless 1+ looks into that, getting a Mi3 is the right thing to do


----------



## hsr (Aug 5, 2014)

Please continue your discussions on the official thread.


----------

